# Mexico trip



## Venom1080 (Feb 16, 2018)

On a nice vacation here in Tecate Mexico. Of course I'm looking for tarantulas, so any tips would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ccTroi (Feb 19, 2018)

PLEASE POST AS MANY UPDATES AS YOU CAN! This is going to be very interesting 

Have fun! Hope you find some T’s!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 20, 2018)

Bugs and other things. Ids appreciated. 

No Ts, don't think I'll be seeing any unfortunately..

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 21, 2018)

Please try and find some centipedes as well. That would be cool.
Best of luck with the Ts! I know nothing about herps so I won't be able to ID sadly..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Feb 21, 2018)

The lizards are western fence lizards, I think. I’ve seen that frog before but don’t know the name. Also you have a Jerusalem cricket.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 22, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Please try and find some centipedes as well. That would be cool.
> Best of luck with the Ts! I know nothing about herps so I won't be able to ID sadly..













Was flipping rocks and hiking for maybe 4 hours yesterday. Was my last day so no tarantulas. Though I did come close with one burrow. Unfortunately it went between two very large rocks and I couldn't dig after it any more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## NYAN (Feb 22, 2018)

Is that an azecorum?


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 22, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Is that an azecorum?


Pretty sure. Have lots more pics of it if you need it.


----------



## NYAN (Feb 22, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Pretty sure. Have lots more pics of it if you need it.


Lucky you! I have no idea how rare they are but I flipped rocks in San Diego last weekend and found none.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Feb 23, 2018)

@Venom1080 Wow! Such nice pictures! Is that blood I'm seeing in the 4th pic?  did you get nipped? 
Yes this is 100% an aztecorum juvenile. You got so lucky. They're worth hundreds of dollars here


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 23, 2018)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> @Venom1080 Wow! Such nice pictures! Is that blood I'm seeing in the 4th pic?  did you get nipped?
> Yes this is 100% an aztecorum juvenile. You got so lucky. They're worth hundreds of dollars here


Thanks. No, just rubbed raw from lifting rocks all day. 

So good to hear.  I thought it was, but wasn't sure. Def the highlight of my trip.




Found two of them actually. Quite far apart, easily a kilometre or so. One halfway up a small mountain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------

